# 2014 NCOS Paph Forum



## rangiku (Nov 28, 2013)

Does anyone know when in February this will be?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2013)

Feb 16, 2014.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 29, 2013)

Actually, Feb 15, 2014. The 16th is a Sunday.
I think Eric cited the 2013 date: http://ncos.us/ncos/paph.htm
Hopefully this site will be updated soon.
And the plan is to have the event back at the National Arboretum (not Behnke Nursery like the past couple of years).


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2013)

Good to know.


----------



## rangiku (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you, both.


----------



## Ray (Dec 29, 2013)

Anything new on this, Linus? Site still says it will be updated soon, and some of us need to make pretty advanced plans.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah,yeah, yeah Paph forum, Oh yeah!!


----------



## aquacorps (Dec 30, 2013)

It will be a Phrag free forum.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok, I guess I can stay home then!


----------



## silence882 (Jan 5, 2014)

I checked today and the site's been updated:

http://ncos.us/ncos/paph.htm

The speakers:
Dr. Holger Perner– China
Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology, Chengdu, Sichuan, P.R. China
“More on Paphiopedilum Species from China”

Graham Wood – Hawaii
Lehua Orchids, Mountain View, HI
“Paphiopedilums Hybridizing at Lehua Orchids”

Ron Burch– Connecticut
Gardens at Post Hill, Morris, CT
“Cypripediums”

Bryan Ramsay – Maryland
Certified Judge, National Capital AOS Judging Center
“Overview of Recent Slipper Awards” 


The vendors: 
Cove Corporation, MD; Floradise Orchids, VA; Gardens at Post Hill, CT; Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology, China; Lehua Orchids, Hawaii; Marriott Orchids, NC; NCOS Members; Woodstream Orchids, MD.

--Stephen


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 6, 2014)

aquacorps said:


> It will be a Phrag free forum.



Well last year there were several talks on PK and hybrids.
Yeah this year a talk on cyps!
I will be there- on cash registers. Who else is coming.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2014)

are sales restricted to registered attendees only?


----------



## Cheyenne (Jan 6, 2014)

Of course I will be there, can't wait. I am going to try to get there early this year. The last couple years I got there late and missed out on some good plants.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2014)

Different location.


----------



## Cheyenne (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes, back to the old location which i was pretty fond of in regards to the talks. You can here a lot better but the nursery made for a more relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2014)

The decor and colors in the auditorium were HIDEOUS for photographing, I hope they changed them.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 7, 2014)

anyone know roughly how far the event is from the closest airport? Is it feasible to fly in and not have to rent a car?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2014)

I know for a fact you can take the metro in from Dulles and then a taxi to the arboretum.


----------



## silence882 (Jan 7, 2014)

If you want to attend, but don't want to rent a car, flying in to Reagan Washington National Airport (DCA) is the easiest. It has a subway stop, which makes getting into the city convenient.

You can fly into Dulles as well, but you have to catch a private shuttle from the airport to the nearest subway stop. More info here:
http://www.washfly.com/flyer_bus_schedule.htm

To get to the arboretum, you can take the subway to Union Station and catch a taxi to the arboretum. It's a 3-mile (10-15 minute) taxi ride. I would strongly suggest you not try to walk from a metro stop to the arboretum, as you would have to cut through several extremely rough neighborhoods.

Please keep in mind that the National Arboretum is not in a very good part of DC. I would recommend NOT staying nearby. There are plenty of good metro accessible hotels in the area, although you're going to pay more staying in downtown DC than you are if you stay at one of the airport hotels.

--Stephen


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2014)

Jim Toomey and I stayed at a motel around the corner. Just fine.


----------



## silence882 (Jan 7, 2014)

Staying at one of the hotels on New York Avenue north of the arboretum is probably fine for most people. Personally, I don't feel safe in the area.

Under no circumstances would I walk, much less stay, in the area directly southeast of the arboretum. It has some of the most dangerous neighborhoods in DC (e.g. Trinidad, which is known for gang violence). Also, I wouldn't walk or stay anywhere in DC east of the Anacostia River. This area is known mostly for crime, although there are lots of DC programs right now trying to revitalize the area. Maybe the area will get better in the coming years.

That all being said, I have been to the arboretum many many times and I have always felt safe there.

--Stephen


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 7, 2014)

The subway is metro rail, and from Dulles you take a metro bus to and from metro rail stations to Dulles airport. Commonly used by people using dulles airport. National airport is very convenient, directly across river from dc. Metro rail, being in national capital, is very clean and safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm not concerned about the neighborhoods. I get around cities pretty easily. I just didn't know how much of a hassle it would be. I appreciate the tips. 

If you guys in the US were or are on a tight budget would you consider going to this or another event?


----------



## Ray (Jan 8, 2014)

I was the supplies vendor there two years ago - my only time attending, so far, and my only slipper-only event - and I thought that that it was one of the most worthwhile orchid events I've been to.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> If you guys in the US were or are on a tight budget would you consider going to this or another event?


It depends on what you're interested in. In the Northeast for Paphs and Phrags this, for other things SEPOS or Parkfest. You have Chicagofest, but that's not Slipper heavy.


----------



## silence882 (Jan 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if it's possible to pre-order stuff from Hengduan for the forum?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 8, 2014)

Do you have their preorder list for this year?


----------



## Ray (Jan 8, 2014)

I think I have it in my email on the home computer. If I remember, I'll make it available later.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 8, 2014)

silence882 said:


> If you want to attend, but don't want to rent a car, flying in to Reagan Washington National Airport (DCA) is the easiest. It has a subway stop, which makes getting into the city convenient.
> 
> You can fly into Dulles as well, but you have to catch a private shuttle from the airport to the nearest subway stop. More info here:
> http://www.washfly.com/flyer_bus_schedule.htm
> ...



Another option is to fly in to Baltimore-Washington Airport (BWI)- there may be cheaper flights. 

Then take the bus to the metro: http://www.wmata.com/bus/timetables/md/b30.pdf 

or the train to the metro: http://www.bwiairport.com/en/travel/ground-transportation/trans/marc


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 8, 2014)

thanks linus


----------



## silence882 (Jan 8, 2014)

I am going by their USA Autumn 2013 list that I saw in a different thread:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31346

I just e-mailed the address in the .pdf to ask if I can pre-order. I realize I'm late doing this, so I'm hoping I can get in touch with them soon.

--Stephen


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 8, 2014)

emailed you the list


----------



## silence882 (Jan 8, 2014)

Got it! Thanks very much. I'll e-mail them ASAP.



Chicago Chad said:


> emailed you the list


----------



## Ray (Jan 11, 2014)

Here it is for others


----------



## silence882 (Jan 13, 2014)

Update: I was able to pre-order flasks from Hengduan, so if anyone else wants to there is still time. You can e-mail the sales address in the catalog and pick up and pay for the items at the forum.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 3, 2014)

Just 2 weeks away...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 10, 2014)

This Saturday!
(And there will be a supplies vendor, Quarter Acre Orchids: http://www.quarteracreorchids.com/)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2014)

I may be getting weathered out!! 
BTW, Bill & Lynn told me that Perner's plants arrived a couple of days ago!


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh come on Eric! Dont give me that bull. Strap on your snow shoes, start walking now. You can probably hitch hike with a bunch of snow plows till you get to Delaware or Maryland, then call me and i will get you. We are going!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 14, 2014)

The whole region may be without power. Even the national weather service forecast servers are offline


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (Feb 14, 2014)

My wife and I were planning on heading down today, and making a Valentine's weekend out of it, but yesterday's snow is forcing her to work this weekend. Damn!


----------



## silence882 (Feb 14, 2014)

I live just north of DC in the suburbs. We got about a foot of snow, but today is in the 40s and it is melting nicely. The highways are all clear and most of the main roads are clear. It's the neighborhoods that are still being dug out.

That said, we are expecting about an inch of snow to fall overnight and into tomorrow morning, so the roads could be a little dicey.
 
However, I am still planning on going tomorrow. The arboretum is just off a main road in DC, so I don't anticipate any real problems getting there.

--Stephen


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2014)

Seems like I probably won't make this one. :sob:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for coming to the Paph Forum (for those who braved the snow)!

Jason Gebbia- I have a phrag flavum st. oeun that you left. Contact me about getting it to you.

Did someone accidentally walk off with my Paph In-Charm Grace (In-Charm white x niveum)? It's a small 7 inch plant (including flower).


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2014)

Photos? Summary? ...


----------



## JasonG (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Linus. I can't believe I left it behind.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 17, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Photos? Summary? ...



http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33036


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes i saw, thanks.


----------

